# Kochi Knives @ JKI



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2011)

The Kochi knives are now up for sale @ JKI
Kochi Knives @ JKI

The Kurouchi knives are Takefu V2 steel and the migaki (polished) ones are Blue #2

All come with burnt chestnut handles.

From personal experience, i can say without a doubt these knives are very thin behind the edge and super fun to cut with


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 28, 2011)

:eek2:
Those look like some cutters!


----------



## MadMel (Aug 28, 2011)

Videos soon?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2011)

when i have some time early next week


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice looking knives Jon.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trying to not think about the petty!!! Nice new line Jon.


----------



## MadMel (Aug 28, 2011)

JBroida said:


> when i have some time early next week


 
Great looking forward to it.. Especially the first knife: petty/suji?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 28, 2011)

The look good but they are incredibly thin behind the edge, cut like crazy and they love to be sharp. (At least the kuro uchi gyuto does...)


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 28, 2011)

did you grab that 270 Tinh?
I was supecting you snagged one friday, as it was OOS so fast.


----------



## panda (Jul 12, 2013)

would it be possible to get a custom migaki? don't worry, not asking for a clone or anything ridiculous like that, lol.  but a different length (255-ish) and less belly? i ask because i have on loan a 240 and i love the grind, but don't love the profile.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2013)

Can you shoot me an email so i dont forget this please


----------

